# Sap grilles & Rear insert



## chevy_ss (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll install SAP grilles & Rear insert . I'm confused with colors .

Flat black SAP & Flat black insert 
Both Glossy . 

If other tell me . My GTO is YJ .


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

You need to be MUCH more clear. I think you're talking about the 05-06 rear bumper. As far as I'm aware, there's no insert for the SAP bumper. Flat black insert on the rear bumper would look nice with the SAP grilles being made flat black also. I plan to do that to my car.


----------



## chevy_ss (Nov 10, 2009)

BlackJackByte said:


> You need to be MUCH more clear. I think you're talking about the 05-06 rear bumper. As far as I'm aware, there's no insert for the SAP bumper. Flat black insert on the rear bumper would look nice with the SAP grilles being made flat black also. I plan to do that to my car.



My bad :seeya:.I'll be useing 05-06 rear bumper .


----------



## chevy_ss (Nov 10, 2009)

Anybody !!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There was a rear bumper insset for an 05/06 on fParts eBay site the other day.


----------



## chevy_ss (Nov 10, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> There was a rear bumper insset for an 05/06 on fParts eBay site the other day.


Thanx bro .I've mine .


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

satin blask SAP grilles, and facia

gloss back rear insert


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Where did u get ur front bumper?


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

looks like the sap front facia extention? Thats my guess


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

if anyone's looking, sarona now makes the SAP front effect for the 04-06 GTO's. Their a bit pricy at roughly $500 a pop but al least they picked up the ball that pontiac dropped!!


----------

